# AEP in the hunt lease business now



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Just read a post on the AEP ReCreation Land FB page. 2 lease opportunities one in the Avondale area and 1 in the Conesville area. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

Haven't they always leased a bunch of parcels down there in addition to the open land?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

it sucks when i want to go back to ponds i used to hike too and fish 20 years ago the gate has private property signs with hunting lease information. It sucks


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Haven't they always leased a bunch of parcels down there in addition to the open land?


Yes


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

They used to lease old houses that they left standing but have gradually stopped those. These are currently areas that are open to the public and not part of the lands the state took control of. I believe one parcel is 80 acres and the other 450. I am just pointing out that what all may be left is the state acquired ground for public access. While both these areas may be of the beaten path it may impact so of you.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They've leased ground for decades. The public access areas have changed many times over the years as well. Some lease ground has been turned back into public. Some has been sold. Some formerly public areas are now off limits. It all changes based on their operations. Leasing out two small parcels is far from a sign that "its just a matter of time". This is how they've operated from the beginning.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

M. Magis.....Yep


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Have had lease ground through them for 17 years.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

I’m obviously the minority that has no problem with the property owner leasing 530 acres and still allowing public access to tens of thousands of acres they own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

